# [Finnish NR] Rubik's clock 7.46 single - Niko Ronkainen



## Ronxu (Sep 7, 2013)

[youtubehd]cko4KMX-0_M[/youtubehd]

DNF average :fp


----------



## Username (Sep 7, 2013)

prå



Spoiler



NR avg next comp, for sure


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 7, 2013)

Clock DNF average always sucks


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice one, shame about the average but at least you got a good single


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 8, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice one, shame about the average but at least you got a good single



Thanks! This was my first time competing after seriously starting practicing clock, so I was super nervous. Hopefully I'll be more relaxed in my next comp with clock.


----------

